# Taking kids fishing : North Carolina redfish



## henryos (Oct 9, 2007)

Just returned from a trip to the Wilmington, N.C. area where I was able to get in some unique sight fishing for redfish or "puppy drum" as redfish under 30 lbs. are known there. My nephews and I fished barrier islands which can be accessed only by boat, in our case a battered jonboat which we anchored on the inland side of the islands before wading out to the surf and tidal pools where we found numerous large schools of 8 to 12 lb. redfish.
[







][/img]

In water 1 to 2 ft. deep these fish tend to make some long and powerful runs as my 14 year old nephew knows well.
[im







g][/img]

Most of these fish are not red or bronze at all but silver from living exclusively in the surf zone.
[im







g][/img] 

My other nephew, 12, with one he caught who still had some copper to him. Apparently this fish was going back and forth between the surf and the creeks.
[im







g][/img]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, those kids must have been psyched, I know I would have.  

great job with the youngin's.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

absofreakinlutely awesome!!!!!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet!!! [smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Very cool, that looks like some very fun sightfishing right there!


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Great Rport, congats to the boys.

What length is that rod looks noodley, must be able to cast a bit with it.


----------



## henryos (Oct 9, 2007)

The rod is a 7 foot medium action Shimano. There is no need to cast long distances to reach these fish as you can usually get within a few feet of them before they spook. Perfect situation for light spinning or fly tackle.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go! Great job guys!!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job. I love those light colored redfish. Thats what they look like in Florida Bay/Flamingo.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW, Henry that is a killer fish and looks like a great time with the kids.

what no shots of the jon boat?


----------

